# [EVDL] ThunderSky 90 Ah and 160 Ah cells at $1.05 per Ah



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

We have come across a situation between ThunderSky LiFePO4 factories in
China. 

There are 10+ different factories (all separate companies) that produce
under the ThunderSky brand. Different companies specialize in different
sizes for the cells. They buy/sell/trade with each other to fill orders.

One of the factories that produces the 90 Ah and 160 Ah cells got caught
with too much inventory. They are now offering it at a discount to move it. 

Normally at www.evcomponents.com we try to offer the ThunderSky and Sky
Energy cells at $1.10 per Ah. 

For this overstock in the 90 Ah and 160 Ah sizes, we are able to offer these
at $1.05 per Ah. Ignore the prices on the website that are currently listed
for these sizes.

90 Ah cells are $94.50 each
http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TS%2DLFP90AHA

160 Ah cells are $168 each
http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TS%2DLFP160AHA

We are going to gather orders for these 90 Ah and 160 Ah cells for 30 days,
then purchase the overstock based on whatever our customers have requested.
These are new cells produced in the last 60 days. We will be testing them
for quality before shipping to final customers. Our standard warranty of one
year will apply.

Please contact Dave Kois ([email protected]) if you have an interest in
these cells. This is a short term 30 day offer at $1.05 per Ah.

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/ThunderSky-90-Ah-and-160-Ah-cells-at-%241.05-per-Ah-tp24179211p24179211.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

